# Barrow Gurney Hospital, North Somerset



## T4toria (Jan 10, 2012)

Barrow Hospital was first built between 1934-1937 with the first patients being admitted in 1938. . Barrow was made up of lots of small buildings in a colony style.

During World War II the hospital was requisitioned by the British government as use as a Naval Hospital. In 1946 the Navy left and the hospital finally reverted back to its intentional use in late 1948.

Barrow is famous for being labelled the 'Dirtiest hospital in Britain' in 2005. Following this, the hospital closed in 2006 and was left to decay




DSC05924 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05887 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05863 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05861 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05844 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05828 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05818 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05814 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05805 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05799 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05793 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05776 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05751 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC05717 by T4toria, on Flickr


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nicely shot indeed.This ones on my list for sure


----------



## urbanisle (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pictures, love it


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jan 11, 2012)

Hard to beleive how fast a place will deterorate like that.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2012)

Where on eartyh did that little red peddle car come from??? that wasn't there before Christmas when we did the place. Did you not see the fantastic Npoah's Ark mural in the mother & baby unit? It might be a mess but it's not a bad explore is it!

Cheers...


----------



## T4toria (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes we got as far as the mother and baby unit before being spotted and pursued by a couple of blokes in a landrover who we suspected were the ones with the air rifle, they were nice enough but we decided to steer clear! It was definitely a bit trashed but not a bad mooch


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2012)

T4toria said:


> Yes we got as far as the mother and baby unit before being spotted and pursued by a couple of blokes in a landrover who we suspected were the ones with the air rifle, they were nice enough but we decided to steer clear! It was definitely a bit trashed but not a bad mooch



With an air rifle??? bastards. I take it you weren't harmed? I hope not!!! We saw no one the entire time we were on site but we kept VERY low anyway.


----------



## T4toria (Jan 11, 2012)

Nah we were fine, they seemed nice enough and just told us to watch out as the buildings were a little unsafe (epic understatement there!)


----------

